# Use of a tablet for tether, concerns with software



## ScottyP (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi, 

I was thinking of getting a tablet for tethering in the field. I would use it for shooting but perhaps also for AFMA if helpful. I'm not a computer expert. I don't know if the OS on a lot of these tablets would even support programs I would want to use. Not sure about the hardware limits either ( video card power, processor power, memory space)?

Would a tablet run Reikan Focal? Would it need to? 

What software would I use for basic tethering? I don't want to buy a second Lightroom license. Would I need it? Would a tablet even run it? 

Would the free Canon PP software ( which I have never even tried) work on a tablet? If so does it work with tether?

Can anyone shed light on this?

Thanks.


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 28, 2013)

You can only use apps that are built for the operating system your tablet uses (Apple iOS or Android, mainly). As far as I know, Reikan doesn't make an iPad or Android compatible version of its software.

You can use an app like DSLR Controller to control your DSLR in much the same way as Canon's EOS Utility allows on a laptop. Or, if you have a 6D or 70D, you can use Canon's own EOS Remote which allows wireless control via Wi-Fi.


----------



## iKenndac (Jul 28, 2013)

If you want to use the same applications as you do on a PC, your only option is one that runs Windows — like the Microsoft Surface Pro. iPads, Android tablets like the Nexus 7 etc etc won't run Windows software. 

Graphics, performance and RAM won't be of a concern on any modern Windows tablet unless you want to do full-blown Lightroom editing on them.


----------



## rs (Jul 28, 2013)

iKenndac said:


> If you want to use the same applications as you do on a PC, your only option is one that runs Windows — like the Microsoft Surface Pro. iPads, Android tablets like the Nexus 7 etc etc won't run Windows software.
> 
> Graphics, performance and RAM won't be of a concern on any modern Windows tablet unless you want to do full-blown Lightroom editing on them.


If you want to run native Windows 8 apps on a tablet, make sure you don't get a Windows RT tablet. Also Canon don't make a WiFi remote application for any version of Windows - you'll need iOS or Android for that.


----------



## sanjosedave (Jul 28, 2013)

I've been looking for an external live view screen for better macro focusing and here is what I've found so far (I don't want to use the normal external monitors):

1. The Canon DSLR Controller for iOS is designed for an iphone, not a tablet. If you run it on a tablet, which you can, you only get the same physical layout as the iphone i.e. app in the center of the tablet with a ton of white space.

2. I've heard anecdotal stories by users using Windows Tablet PRO, LR4.x to tether via usb cable. 

3. I pinged the guys at B&H asking about an android tablet, and they could not find anything that would work, and they have deep technical resources

4. The wireless solutions, besides the Canon DSLR Controller, all seem to be to view after capture, not Live View.

5. The videos on lynda.com and Kelby about lighting, show tethering using a laptop

I will probably go to the Goodwill and get a used TV tray to use as a laptop stand, and use a Win7 laptop to tether...


----------

